# Economy picking, suggestions, tips?



## Cyntex (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, so here's the deal: somewhere along the line I started economy picking unconsciously (maybe because of RSI). As time went by I noticed I would play this way whenever possible. I like this way of picking (mostly because there is less strain on my wrist this way), however I am having some difficulties though.

For instance I find it a lot harder to keep in time with the beat/metronome as opposed to alternative picking, and also skipping strings is quite the bitch, since instead of picking the outside, I guess I should be picking inside the strings. Another point is pick attack. The less tight I hold the pick, the more fluent it becomes, but to the cost of attack. Now I don't need to be able to play a zillion notes per second, speed is not the issue here. Consistency is. Any tips/critique are welcome.

Here's a sample of me playing, and you'll hear what I mean.

pls don't mind the tone, I know, it's awfull 

Maybe you guys could recommend me some guitarists/instructional dvds and intermediate songs who are perfect in/for employing this technique. I know Frank Gambale plays this way but which other guitarist and songs should I check out.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 28, 2010)

Shaun Baxter did a series of columns for Guitar Technique magazine. In there was a whole article on economy picking. If you can find that article *cough* torrent maybe *cough* you'll never have any questions about economy picking again 

EDIT: the series was called Guitar Gym, its quite famous I think


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the fast reply, I'll definately check it out.


----------



## FWB (Feb 28, 2010)

I've seen Mike Stern and Joe Stump economy pick before, but I don't know if they have any instructionals or anything. Frank Gambale probably is your best bet.

Although I have to say the best way to get clear economy picking is switching to alternate picking instead


----------



## revlover (Mar 1, 2010)

...I'm in a similar situation. I've recently taken a few lessons and my picking technique was one of the things that we discussed first. My teacher felt that it might be harder for me to get my picking really tight using economy picking but at the time I said I was fine. 

However this got me to dissect my technique further and I found out that when ascending (going from low to high) I was economy picking and when descending I was using alternate picking.... I also came to the conclusion that when I was trying to increase my speed on longer runs descending felt a lot more stable and percussive than ascending. The exception is when playing a "fast" lick on two strings. In this case economy picking seems to work for me . 

So I've been working on my alternate picking for a few weeks. At first the progress was slow but It's better now. If I decide to go back to my old ways at least I have expanded my technique a little bit. Is there a moral to this story? I don't know, I guess some experimentation and awareness is in order to find out which technique suits your biomechanics the best. 

good luck!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 1, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> Ah, thanks for the fast reply, I'll definately check it out.



I probably have that lurking around somewhere - if I can find it I'll PM you a link.

As far as Economy picking is concerned I'll have to paraphrase Mr Govan on that as he had a few words of wisdom to share. In essence he said that economy picking is extremely useful to develop but not at the expense of alternate picking - the main advantage of alternate picking being that it is easier to accent and maintain rhythms compared to economy picking but that for some lines you can play them a lot faster with economy.

So....if you can, develop both. If your wrist is an issue than fear not, you can still accent with economy picking but a lot of the styles of rhythm playing are going to be harder to achieve.

Having met Frank once, and had lessons with Shaun I have to say that the lack of such a noticeable pick attack is something that they both share, and neither felt it was much of a concern but their styles are much more suitable to that extreme legato playing. Shaun can't alternate pick particularly brilliantly so sweep picking allows him to play picked lines at the cost of being locked into certain patterns. Frank Gambale _can_ alternate pick very well (or could at least) but he doesn't like the typical scalar sound of alternate picking so he doesn't care - sweep picking serves his purposes. 

That's a lot of rambling which doesn't say much...hrrrm....

I can give you quite a few examples of Frank's lines to experiment with, I don't have a great many of Shaun's "Creative Guitar" columns to share but perhaps you would like to check out Marshall Harrison as well? He does a lot of economy/hybrid blending but does enough economy picked lines to be of interest.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 1, 2010)

revlover said:


> ...I'm in a similar situation. I've recently taken a few lessons and my picking technique was one of the things that we discussed first. My teacher felt that it might be harder for me to get my picking really tight using economy picking but at the time I said I was fine.
> 
> However this got me to dissect my technique further and I found out that when ascending (going from low to high) I was economy picking and when descending I was using alternate picking.... I also came to the conclusion that when I was trying to increase my speed on longer runs descending felt a lot more stable and percussive than ascending. The exception is when playing a "fast" lick on two strings. In this case economy picking seems to work for me .
> 
> ...



About that descending, ascending thing, I too think it's best if you stick to either alt. OR eco. picking in a single pattern, because it might get confusing somewhere in the middle of the riff or pattern when you have to think about your next move (downwards or upwards?) where as opposed to strictly alt. or eco. picking it should come naturally (with some exceptions).



ShadyDavey said:


> I probably have that lurking around somewhere - if I can find it I'll PM you a link.
> 
> As far as Economy picking is concerned I'll have to paraphrase Mr Govan on that as he had a few words of wisdom to share. In essence he said that economy picking is extremely useful to develop but not at the expense of alternate picking - the main advantage of alternate picking being that it is easier to accent and maintain rhythms compared to economy picking but that for some lines you can play them a lot faster with economy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the in-dept info, really helpfull. Just to make it clear I do use and practice alternate picking, but the main problem is indeed my wrist, which is F-ed up (tennis elbow according to the Doc ) and gets sore fast when I pick this way for extended runs. Your post definately made me think about employing legato, instead of picking almost every note. That wou kill two birds with one stone: less stress on my arm and the pick attack. Kinda silly I didn;t thought of that. 

I will surely check out the guitarists you guys mentioned and experiment some more.

Much aprreciated guys


----------



## Cancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Part of me wants to recommend Marshall Harrison's channel on Youtube, but I've never seen where he really goes into the mechanics of what he does.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 1, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Part of me wants to recommend Marshall Harrison's channel on Youtube, but I've never seen where he really goes into the mechanics of what he does.



 I've never spotted that either.

FWIW I think he assumes that people are very familiar with economy picking already - he has done as far back as I can recall. He definitely has a very distinct style from Frank but it's nice to see that although "technically" it forces you to adopt that odd/even principle there are plenty of ways of ignoring or working around that limitation to get some very cool licks.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I just watched a video of him playing, the only thing I learned from it that is that he is good at it . Guess I should check out more Gambale's videos, the thing about him I dont like is that he bases almost all of his stuff on this technique, which seems limiting to me.


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is my opinion on this matter as i get asked alot on if i use economy picking or alternate. Even when using economy picking, a good portion of those notes require an amount of alternate picking anyways, so IMO its advantageous to get as good at alternate picking as possible since you have to use it in economy picking anyways.

In the end, its probably just going to be a matter of just spending the time with the metronome, there are little tricks to help accelerate the process but in the end it still just comes down to putting in the good quality time.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 1, 2010)

oh my god, what's up with the tone :/


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 2, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> oh my god, what's up with the tone :/


 Have you never heard Zero Order Phase? 

Nah just kidding, the sound is so terrible because I ran the Schecter straight into my laptop with only a distortion pedal in between.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 2, 2010)

now that's pretty extreme


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Apr 8, 2010)

I also started econopicking unconciously. My usage of the technique actually became useful when i integrated it into licks that i would have played a year ago with straight alt picking. The more seamless the transition between techniques, the smoother the overall licks will sound. I think its all about using both to your advantage and not being afraid to mix it up--rather than going into "econo mode" or "alternate mode." that said, working on licks one way and then the other helped me with that integration.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Apr 16, 2010)

Hrm, I used to not be able to utilize economy picking, but it's a subconscious thing now.
Utilize the same motion you do with your arm, wrist, pick-grip, etc. basically maintaining the same way you use your muscles. Just apply it to economic picking directions/runs.
There's two different sounds you can get from this actually, depending on the way you pick....

The first is the alternate picking sound: this uses your larger muscles to do most of the work and keep your wrist and pick-gripping fingers fairly relaxed.
You get a alternate picking sound, but are actually economy picking.

The second is a much more fluid sound: this REALLY works out your fretting fingers. 
This time relax the larger muscles in your arm and concentrate on your picking hand, wrist, and pick-gripping tensions.
This is a sweeping motion, but with 3,5,7, etc. notes per string.
Try it with simple 3 note per string ascending patterns (since this is usually more difficult when you are starting out with this technique.)
To get the more fluid sound you have to really concentrate and pay attention to your fretting fingers as well.

It might sound as if you're playing slower than normal if you're doing it right, but that's just the difference in the AK-47 attack of alternate picking motions and the fluid, running motions of your fingers and lighter pick attack from the second method.

Jeez man, I honestly hope this doesn't confuse you and are able to get something from this long post. 
Hope it helps, take care and take it easy.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 18, 2010)

It's been a while, but I've worked on some of my alternative picking and sweeping. Normally I don't really like playing to my metronome, but it has helped a lot. Also I practiced some very simple 4 string arpeggio's on the high strings that improved my playing. Here's the tab:





Here;s the tab for the lick that I posted in the beginning.




And the tab to the lead part for the underlying video, which I posted in the youtube section earlier.


----------



## Dirtdog (Apr 18, 2010)

The basic idea of economy picking is that when you switch strings that the next string is plucked or swept with the same movement as the last note on the previous string. In three notes per string scales its easy to line up the mini sweeps to the next string. If you play starting with a downstroke than the last note of the group on that string is played with a down stroke than you follow through that downstroke to play the next adjacent string first note in the group. It is the exact reverse when coming down the scale you start with an upstroke and then the 3rd note upstroke will be carried thru to the adjacent string. However with string skipping you lose all benefits of economy picking. When it comes to arpegios that first note in the arp group is played with a downstroke which follows through to the highest note than you turn around and use an upstroke to follow trhu to the low note. When playin arps its usually best to hammer on any aditional notes on the same string and then the next string will have one note and the last string on the downstroke sequence will have 2 notes the first you downstroke than the highest note you pick with an upstroke and pull off the other noter than proceed to go back down with upstrokes than on the last low string of the arp with 2 notes the firsrt is upstroked than pick the lowest note on that string with a downstroke to lead you back into going back u or strating a new line. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 18, 2010)

There's an article on economy picking as applied to scales in the April Guitar Techniques magazine and I found that "Guitar Gym" series of articles - link:

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Guitar Gym.rar

I did also check out a couple of Marshall Harrison transcriptions and in terms of methodology there's nothing new going on with his "straight" economy picking but the economy/hybrid ideas are pretty insane. 

The Frank Gambale "Improvisation made Easy" book has loads of licks in and that's the only other instructional product I've got with a significant amount.

The two keys with economy picking are (I think) knowing where you're going and knowing how to get there - that probably sounds a little bit obvious so very quickly:

Know your 3 nps scales (including pentatonics) so that when you want to employ economy it's only a case of switching from Slurring/Alternate picking rather than having to switch from box positions and back. With arpeggios you do need to learn the inversions on each set of strings and then decide if you want to be strict economy (Gambale) which means re-organising the shapes for the odd/even formula or if you wish to go with hammers/pulls to facilitate turning around.....or perhaps even pick and choose according to whimsy  

As far as string skipping - it depends entirely on the organisation of the notes as to the viability for economy picking. It's easy to make very long lines of notes with a minimum of effort and even mix in alternate picking but the catch is that if you move to an adjacent higher string with a downstroke, or descend with an upstroke you need to ensure you're missing the unplayed strings as that "follow-through" or "rest-stroke" can lead to some unwanted noise.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 18, 2010)

Im a 99.9% Economy picker, just started that way and even thru my early Paul Gilbert/Yngwie phase, I always chose to stick with Economy picking. 

To put it in short version; To get economy picking at a level where you are playing the super shred alt. picking stuff like Gilbert and Petrucci, it takes a LOT of work. Timing is an issue, but its not impossible, just takes lots of practice. Case and point; Tony MacAlpine is an economy picker and hes faster than almost anyone. 

The advantages of Economy picking (and why I stuck with it) is that it gives a MUCH more "expressive" feel to your picking, your strokes dont always sound the same and so robotic like most alternate pickers do, but it takes a lot more work to get that kind of speed with economy picking so its a trade off. 

I never really liked the soloing from Petrucci, Gilbert, Yngwie, so maybe I am a select case. I much prefer Gambale, Marty Friedman, Tony MacAlpine, even when they do fast runs they just have something extra to it that the "shred" guys dont, IMO.

So basically, if all you want to play is like Paul Gilbert, Petrucci, Yngwie, that kinda stuff.. maybe it is best to learn Alternate picking. I believe economy picking is the way to go though, it gets you out of that "wank shred" tone that alt picking gives off, at the expense of having to focus hard on your timing to make sure you stay in line.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 18, 2010)

theres some really good tips here, i stopped playing for a good while the i was looking at some 7 strings, when i found one and ended up buying it my drive to play has taken over again. any way economy picking is where i had left off and i like BlackMetalVenoms tip of using extended scales to practice eco picking, when u get to the high string u should land on a down stroke, play the last note again with an up stroke and go backwards using eco picking,

how do u tab out music???id like to contribute my fair share of tabs


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 18, 2010)

My timing always goes to balls when I economy pick 

Must admit I hadn't been aware of Tony doing much economy - certainly his two instructional videos had more alternate on but I must confess I haven't looked at his playing for _ages _and I suspect he's another one of those annoying guys that can do either


----------



## Jackson kelly (Sep 30, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> Im a 99.9% Economy picker, just started that way and even thru my early Paul Gilbert/Yngwie phase, I always chose to stick with Economy picking.
> 
> To put it in short version; To get economy picking at a level where you are playing the super shred alt. picking stuff like Gilbert and Petrucci, it takes a LOT of work. Timing is an issue, but its not impossible, just takes lots of practice. Case and point; Tony MacAlpine is an economy picker and hes faster than almost anyone.
> 
> ...


Dude


ShadyDavey said:


> My timing always goes to balls when I economy pick
> 
> Must admit I hadn't been aware of Tony doing much economy - certainly his two instructional videos had more alternate on but I must confess I haven't looked at his playing for _ages _and I suspect he's another one of those annoying guys that can do either





ShadyDavey said:


> My timing always goes to balls when I economy pick
> 
> Must admit I hadn't been aware of Tony doing much economy - certainly his two instructional videos had more alternate on but I must confess I haven't looked at his playing for _ages _and I suspect he's another one of those annoying guys that can do either


Dud


ShadyDavey said:


> My timing always goes to balls when I economy pick
> 
> Must admit I hadn't been aware of Tony doing much economy - certainly his two instructional videos had more alternate on but I must confess I haven't looked at his playing for _ages _and I suspect he's another one of those annoying guys that can do either


Dude


ShadyDavey said:


> My timing always goes to balls when I economy pick
> 
> Must admit I hadn't been aware of Tony doing much economy - certainly his two instructional videos had more alternate on but I must confess I haven't looked at his playing for _ages _and I suspect he's another one of those annoying guys that can do either


----------



## Jackson kelly (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey sorry about those failed replys. It looks like i was being a smart ass. Not the case..i just suck at what i do....anyways... I am really struggling with learning economy picking. I taught myself to play with tabs. So im okay at guitar but so many bad habits.very sloppy. I developed decent speed in diong blues runs and metal runs but i do a ton of hammer ons and pull offs to get it done . an when i play blues its the same except i also implement my finger into it kinda like a half ass chickin pickin thing.lol. i used to hear all the good guitarists blazing tjrough runs but had no idea there were guidelines. So i got fast at alrenate picking in my pick hand and just.picked as fast as i could and thought that eventually it would all line up and be fluid . I. Have to play everything suoer slow cause im fighting tje muscle memory i built all tjese years. Im hoping i can find spots in some of the licks i already use where i can utulixe thjs picking style in place of my bad technique, but rigjt now im stuck on babysitting my hand. I have to go really slow and make sure i push straigjt to the next string when i switch. In fact thats the main thing im focused on as i go across the board. It is a pain. Its tough to figure out where to keep my hand posted. It seems like the answer is you dont. Cause when im descending i keep wanting to turn my hand upward to strike the last 3 lower strings an it doesnt work well. Got a ways to go. How long does it take on average to start to grasp this technique on average? Im just curious,because i wont allow myself to lead freely anymore tje way i did for a while and it sucks only being able to work on this new stuff as its very slow, frustrating, and unrewarding. When did you guys start to show improvement in learning this? Thanks for all your posts an tips. You guys are awesome for sharing. Good luck to you all. Any more poi ters you could think of would be great. Thanks.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 2, 2017)

To unlearn all those bad habits, it will take slow, deliberate practice and quite a bit of time until your new change in technique is fluent. I've been playing since 1999, and learned a lot of bad habits from being self taught, up until maybe only 5 years ago where I was unhappy with my ability to record guitar cleanly. I knew the problem was in my bad technique and started to challenge myself to learn all sorts of stuff I thought I'd never be able to play. I adopted economy picking when I took on the challenge of learning as much as I could from Planetary Duality by The Faceless. Even if you're not familiar with that album, my plan of attack to rebuilding my technique from the bottom up was to start with challenging music that I was very familiar with from a listening standpoint, so it was fun yet grueling work to see and hear my progress from sloppy and slow to being able to put on the album and play along to quite a lot in one sitting. I'd learn each riff or song at the slowest possible tempo I needed to play along accurately, sometimes even at less than 50% speed. On top of that, since I was playing slowly anyway, I'd pick each note as hard as I could while economy picking so that as I ramp up the tempo, I can start loosening the tension in my hand until I find that sweet spot of being able to play at full tempo while achieving nice pick attack. Even when I wasn't working along to a metronome or playing along to the songs, I'd take my guitar with me while watching tv, and just play whatever riff I was focusing on over and over and over again, just building muscle memory, especially in my picking hand (which I then realized was a big weak point in my playing). I'd use that time to further isolate and make mental notes of what parts were especially tricky, whether that was some awkward picking direction change, or skipping to another string, or inclusion of some other technique in the middle of a economy picking section. Then when I came back to focused practice, I knew what I needed to work on with the metronome.

I've been doing that long enough now where I'm much better at economy picking, and now have to work all over again to get my alternate picking to the same level lol.


----------



## Jackson kelly (Oct 2, 2017)

InCasinoOut said:


> To unlearn all those bad habits, it will take slow, deliberate practice and quite a bit of time until your new change in technique is fluent. I've been playing since 1999, and learned a lot of bad habits from being self taught, up until maybe only 5 years ago where I was unhappy with my ability to record guitar cleanly. I knew the problem was in my bad technique and started to challenge myself to learn all sorts of stuff I thought I'd never be able to play. I adopted economy picking when I took on the challenge of learning as much as I could from Planetary Duality by The Faceless. Even if you're not familiar with that album, my plan of attack to rebuilding my technique from the bottom up was to start with challenging music that I was very familiar with from a listening standpoint, so it was fun yet grueling work to see and hear my progress from sloppy and slow to being able to put on the album and play along to quite a lot in one sitting. I'd learn each riff or song at the slowest possible tempo I needed to play along accurately, sometimes even at less than 50% speed. On top of that, since I was playing slowly anyway, I'd pick each note as hard as I could while economy picking so that as I ramp up the tempo, I can start loosening the tension in my hand until I find that sweet spot of being able to play at full tempo while achieving nice pick attack. Even when I wasn't working along to a metronome or playing along to the songs, I'd take my guitar with me while watching tv, and just play whatever riff I was focusing on over and over and over again, just building muscle memory, especially in my picking hand (which I then realized was a big weak point in my playing). I'd use that time to further isolate and make mental notes of what parts were especially tricky, whether that was some awkward picking direction change, or skipping to another string, or inclusion of some other technique in the middle of a economy picking section. Then when I came back to focused practice, I knew what I needed to work on with the metronome.
> 
> I've been doing that long enough now where I'm much better at economy picking, and now have to work all over again to get my alternate picking to the same level lol.


Hey dude! Yeah, i thought i was aware of all tje bad habits i had developed when i replied to this thread as i had just started working on economy picking the day before, but it was a little worse than i thought.lol. i spent the rest of saturday on my guitar working on economy picking, and was having problems with my pick hand..so.... I looked up. Proper pick technique, and had to re approach that as well... First off....i held it mostly correct, but had it slightly shifted beetween my thumb and forefinger. I didnt mess with that much, as it wasnt to drastic , an it may just be right for me, cause it a very suttle difference. But,, i dont tuck my other fingers in alongside my fore finger which the guy on the video i watched said it contributes to tension, an as you said...you need to be relaxed, and loose. Holding my hand that way makes me feel like im holding a foreign object in my hand. Its very akward beleive it or not. Tje thing that really sucked , is they angle the pick, but they angle it down a bit. An i actually figured out the angling of tje pick thing on my own when i was learning. Tje problem is...i angle it up, . i could see immediately that it wouldnt. Work like that. So now that ive corrected it , i dont feel like i know where to put. My palm anymore, however... I played all day sunday for at least six hours.( not in a row) an am feeling better an more cozy. Its not all bad news though. ...so here are some good points.... You know how. Frustrating and boring working on stiff like this can be, so i took a break and played jammed a little bit. On my old leads, and licks but stuck firmly to the new pick position, , and kept the theory of economy picking in my head as i did so i could see if their was a way i could not throw what i have learned in the trash an maybe just fine tune it a bit. I was excited to find that i could keep most of it , and noticed i started to use economy picking. Un conciousley herw and there, and also saw pathways in what i already used to apply economy picking. So i worked on that for a while. Also... I tried to do sweep picking years back but kindve gave up cause it was decent, but still kinda sloppy, and i didnt know where to use these sweeps in a solo. So i just left it. After spending three days obssesed with economy picking. I tried a sweep, and with the lighter hand,relaxed shoulder,not picking with my arm, and using my wrist. It sounded cleaner than it ever did. Still got to polish up the sweeps that involve finger rolls, but thats another story. Also, i realized that econo.y picking would answer my question about where to ise arrpreggios, because it seems like economy picking is going to make it so i can flow up or down, an every direction i desire like a flowing river. The way i see it....i need to learn some long movable scales that are tasty to me and learn to use econo.y picking to get across the fret board and back down without having a break or stop in tje flow. I have to go so slow though dude. It sucks but its aleady improving a tiny bit. At the same time , i got to practice speed running some chromatic scales, and excersises that are. Similar, but not so linear.. Any ways i appreciate your reply man. You have a good day. Ttyl.


----------



## Jackson kelly (Oct 11, 2017)

Cyntex said:


> Ok, so here's the deal: somewhere along the line I started economy picking unconsciously (maybe because of RSI). As time went by I noticed I would play this way whenever possible. I like this way of picking (mostly because there is less strain on my wrist this way), however I am having some difficulties though.
> 
> For instance I find it a lot harder to keep in time with the beat/metronome as opposed to alternative picking, and also skipping strings is quite the bitch, since instead of picking the outside, I guess I should be picking inside the strings. Another point is pick attack. The less tight I hold the pick, the more fluent it becomes, but to the cost of attack. Now I don't need to be able to play a zillion notes per second, speed is not the issue here. Consistency is. Any tips/critique are welcome.
> 
> ...



Hey dude! Im mew to this too. An yes these yechniques are indeed a bitch! I found a few different scales and excercises. At first i went on utube and found a string skipping excercise, a ascending and descending szale that was in notes of 3 so you could just work economy up and down. And its cool and totally helps with the mechanics but its a bit robotic. So anyways i needed to find a way to practice something tjat would work tje mechanics but also something i could relate to and implement into my playing. Sooo... I realized i always use. Scales that are 3 notes per string....like kirk hammet stuff. And scales that sound kinda like wherever i may roam.... Anyways... I always played in separate boxes. Up and down tje neck and only had like one path to move to and from... I also legato like crazy to make shot happen. I have been working on 6 note string skipping runs ... Using two strings only at a time crawling from the low end of tje guitar all tje way up to like the 17th fret. And back down. I start with e and a ..then go with a to d and so on. Anyways its helped me alot. Its teaching me all the notes and shapes for tje scale that im used to using . any ways .heres how i see it.( im hoping that is). With all of the notes and paths memorized and workable... I wil be able to go any direction on any fret an all the notes will work. So after i get it all down i can. Practice ascending up 2 or 3 strings tjen come back down ..or go up tjree and slideup fluidly, continue economy picking up a few more strings , then string skip down to and then. String skip up... Or slide up again and. Alternate pick bacl down. Ok i know i sound like a crazy man..but my point is im learnimg all tje path ways and notes so i can basically play a game with all the techniques. The. Game rules are ... Start some where and use economy, string skipping, and alternate picking, as well as obviousley inside picking. To keep me flowing. Notes out and trying to move all over the fret board avoiding boves without ever needing to stop. Ya get me? I got to play slow as hell .but. Its already helped a. Bunch. And when i get better atit. I knowill be able to actually use it in my playingcauseits familiar and i already gotthe. Hammer on and pull off 20 notes and pick 4 times thing down. With this same scale shape.. So right now i just got ti learn to pick all the notes really fast and later i can smashevery thingtogether. Lol. Sorry dude. I know im a little nutty but its all got man. Hopei it helps and good luck to you.


----------



## billinder33 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm usually not 'that guy' on internet forums, but... 

I really want to read what you have to say, but a lot of people, myself included, just can't grind through massive walls of text. For your own benefit, separate your thoughts into logical chunks using the return carriage. You'll get way more responses and useful feedback that way.


----------



## Jackson kelly (Oct 11, 2017)

billinder33 said:


> I'm usually not 'that guy' on internet forums, but...
> 
> I really want to read what you have to say, but a lot of people, myself included, just can't grind through massive walls of text. For your own benefit, separate your thoughts into logical chunks using the return carriage. You'll get way more responses and useful feedback that way.


----------



## Jackson kelly (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey...i apologize for the novel and the scattered thought. This my first time on a forum, and ive been drilling this economy thing for weeks everyday, so i just got all this junk in my head cause ive been cramming. Thanks for the advice. Ill keep it organized and to the point. Appreciate this forum and all the pointers.


----------

